
How to hallucinate with ping pong balls [Video] - Jupe
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20180124-how-to-hallucinate-with-ping-pong-balls
======
woliveirajr
It's the Ganzfeld effect [0]: "The effect is the result of the brain
amplifying neural noise in order to look for the missing visual signals"

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganzfeld_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganzfeld_effect)

